# hollies adoption diary



## hollie2 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

Havent posted on here for a while. think part of me has been to scared incase of any disappointment. Still scared but we are going to approval panel on 22nd february and just been given our time so we have the first time which is 9.45am. thank goodness we are first.   

Just want the next 2 weeks to go in quick.  Really hoping everything goes ok. cant wait til we are approved hopefully.

xx


----------



## rikschick (Aug 29, 2007)

Good luck for the 22nd. A sure all will be well! We were really nervous, but they were really nice and only asked one or two easy questions. Fingers crossed!
Xx


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Good luck Hollie, try not to be nervous, I'm sure all will be fine


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Good luck Hollie xx


----------

